# Substitute for pink salt aka prague powder #1 ?



## SlavFlavBlav

Hello

I plan to make pastrami next week but i can't find any pink curing salt, all i can find is white curing salt and morton tender quick.
Is there any subtitute for pink curing salt? Can i use white curing salt or morton tender quick for making pastrami? If so how much should i add?

Sorry for my bad english

Thank you


----------



## biteme7951

1Tablespoon Tenderquik per pound, but I find you have to soak it after curing because of the salt content.

Barry.


----------



## crazzycajun

Any idea how much sodium nitrite the white salt contains 6.25% is common in the US pink salt.Yes you can use tender quick look at their web site or look at this for ideashttps://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dried-beef-step-by-step-great-stuff.167947/#post_1221448


----------



## daveomak

"Pink Salt" is a generic name for salt containing 6.25% nitrite...  Cure #1.....   There are many trade names....

Below is a search on Amazon for Cure #1...  it lists many trade names....
https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cure#1

Morton's Tender quick contains 0.5% nitrite and 0.5% nitrate...  The salt content you add to your meat is VERY much more adjustable using cure #1....  No need to soak extra salt from the meat...


----------



## SlavFlavBlav

pink curing salt and white curing salt is the same?


----------



## biteme7951

You really have to look at the ingredient list to know what you have. There are white curing salts (leggs) that have 6.25% nitrite and tenderquik (which is also referred to as a curing salt) that only has .5% nitrite & .5% nitrate. Only takes a second to check the label and know what you are dealing with

Barry.


----------



## SlavFlavBlav

biteme7951 said:


> You really have to look at the ingredient list to know what you have. There are white curing salts (leggs) that have 6.25% nitrite and tenderquik (which is also referred to as a curing salt) that only has .5% nitrite & .5% nitrate. Only takes a second to check the label and know what you are dealing with
> 
> Barry.


Thank you, mister


----------

